# Just bought my first pistol - xd9



## Remington 870 (Jun 7, 2009)

I am a duck hunter and mostly a shotgunner- I had a 3.5" shotgun and I don't shoot 3.5" shotgun shells so i sold it to a local gun shop and dropped $300 out of my pocket on a brand new XD9. I thoughbt the XD fit just fine in my hand and opted to use the 115 dollars less they charged for the XD towards ammo. 

Put 100 rounds through the gun yesterday. Very nice shooting pistol. It did jam twice on me, but the magazines are really stiff right now and that is my guess on why the gun jammed. I have left the magazines fully loaded to try to break in the mag springs. they were pretty difficult to get loaded so i figure they need broken in a bit more. I was shooting PMC bronze ammo. I picked up a box of Delta Precision remanufactured 115 grain target rounds on my way out of the store. The gun is more accurate than I am, my girlfriend was REALLY accurate with the gun. 

Here are my general questions - what do you guys use for cleaning & lube. I tore the gun down (love the easy breakdown/reassembly) and cleaned it with Breakfree CLP- wiped it down and then lightly oiled the rails, and the exterior of the barrel, and in inside of the slide where it slides over the barrel with shooters choice FP-10 (my favorite gun oil). Would you all recommend anything different in terms of lube and lubing the gun or is FP-10 applied in that way ok?

I had a blast shooting it yesterday, just what i needed, another expensive hobby....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines

Congrats on the XD. I had two at one point and they are good guns. For cleaning I use Hoppes, Q-Tips, a brush, and a bore snake. For oil is use Mobile 1 Synthetic. Seriously. It's just as effective as gun oil and is a fraction of the price. I also wipe down my guns with a silicone cloth regularly, especially my Sig, which is my EDC


----------

